# Super Hero rpg: checking interest



## fireinthedust (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone up for a Superhero RPG game?

I've been gone a while, but would like to try having a game again.  I don't want to run it (so much work going on right now), but I'd like to try a super hero game where people are actually heroes with straight up hero identities.  I don't mind more complex characters, but I'd prefer Young Justice to just "we've got powers and also eat people, but I don't have a hero name and I want money".  That or Justice League/Avengers level stuff.  Heck, even an X-men style group would be okay, just not Thunderbolts/deadpool.  I've got enough stress in RL without playing it out IC.

Style:  Freedom City, Marvel/Avengers or DC/Justice League would be great for me.

Systems:  I can play Mutants & Masterminds  (MM1, 2 or DCA (which is MM3)), but I'd recommend the Margeret Weis Marvel game as it's fairly simple and a lot less work for character design.  I can try others, but the less crunch for me to worry about, the better.


Anyone interested in such a game?


----------



## tunafish (Mar 25, 2013)

interested in playing.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2013)

If it's M&M 3 I'm in.  Always loves me some M&M supa-heros


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 26, 2013)

We need a GM.  I'm really hoping to play a straight-forward super hero team.  Lots of great games out there, but they're either fantasy or post-apocalyptic (and one detective/lawyer game which is conceptually brilliant but not for me), and don't seem to be about super heroes with the tights and the capes and the genre bits.


----------



## BBs (Mar 26, 2013)

If it's Mutants and Masterminds 3rd ed. I'd be interested as well.


----------



## omnitricks (Mar 26, 2013)

The Marvel system would be good since I have the books


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd prefer Marvel because it's simpler.  Would you be willing to run the game?


----------



## tunafish (Mar 27, 2013)

Hard 2 find Supers Gms. Few see the versatility of the genre: you can run Supers in any setting. D&D 4E is just superheroes with swords. Supers allows Sci-Fi, Time Travel, High Fantasy, Cyberpunk, Modern, Gumshoe, Steampunk, ect.

Just requires a relentless imagination.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 28, 2013)

im already GMing several, so I'd love to play in one.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, I have posted a vaguely-related thread in Tabletop Gaming, and advised that this thread is here.

How do you lot feel about "Superheroes Unleashed"?  Someone's offered to game, though I've never seen the system.  He's got a condensed version PDF, and there's a for-sale PDF also.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's the link:  http://www.composedreamgames.com/downloads.htm] one page rules [/url]

I've checked it out.  Very freeform, very straight to the point.  We'll be able to focus on story, as long as everyone keeps posting.

Speaking of which:  Thondor said they're very open in terms of settings.  PirateCat pointed out that having a very strong theme was helpful for his golden age game (ie: very golden age, flashy costumes, vaguely ludicrous villains, no death, set in sort-of 1939).  

So:  assuming Thondor is acceptable, I would like to suggest we settle on thematic elements.  I'm going to list my suggestions, and I suggest everyone does the same (note: suggest, as I'm just a player, too), and we pick out the preferrred suggestions.


1)  Strong super hero theme:  cliches, costumes, hero names, in a clearly super hero world.  Whether we go Young Justice (realistic/serious) or go totally Superfriends, at least we'll have a solid foundation to build off.  

2)  Good guys and bad guys:  I'd like a hero league and a villain guild, even if they're loosely affiliated.  Lines can blur, or not.

3)  No killer heroes:  This isn't D&D, no shooting minions.  I'd say that if any of us kills someone, it should be an accident or a major dramatic turn.  Otherwise we'd go all Deadpool/Punisher.  Bad guys can be villainous, but not heroes.  Angst, sure, tempted definitely, but not every problem can be solved with a cold-blooded disembowelment or even a tearful bullet.


Setting:  Shall we go with "the City"?  Or are we like Young Justice where we go to wherever worldwide troubles are?  Future mega-city, or the present?  Or a specific real-world city, like Toronto?  

Characters:  Any suggestions?


----------



## tunafish (Mar 29, 2013)

Using "Supers", the rpg, should be on the table. Rules-lite fits PbP. 

Takes a talented GM to run M&M. I know, because I run M&M games on other sites. Takes being able to say "No" in clever language that suggests alternatives, or you lose the Player. 

Mutants & Masterminds is tricky. Especially with "Ron Jeremy-tricky" Players like me on the Webnet. We do things that make people like Jemal cringe ...........

Give your prospective GM options, like Supers, Truth & Justice, Capes, ect.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 29, 2013)

Do you have a link to the Supers RPG rules?  

I've only got M&M 1-3, and Marvel Heroic Roleplaying; and the link above, so I guess I can figure that out, too.  It'll depend on what the GM is willing to run.  I find M&M is robust but very involved char gen for NPCs (having a strong network of fan creations is a help, though).

We've had the offer of a GM by the Superheroes Unleashed, and they may have written the rules themselves, which would be neat (support them creative types, I say)

Any other offers?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2013)

Hate to break it to you tunafish, but those 'tricks' aren't exactly new.  Most of the people I know have just discovered them and wrote them off as loophole-cheese within an hour or so of learning the system.  
It's common to every gaming system, and very prevalent in point-based ones.   We actually quite enjoy one-upping each other by seeing who can find the worst loopholes in a new system the quickest.  I've got dozens of cheesey builds that I made for fun.. MAKING them is a great mental exercise and can be quite entertaining.
The only thing I'd find remotely 'cringe worthy' about such 'tricks' is attempting to use them in a Real game.  Mostly I just find that boring and unimaginative.  Can =/= Should.

I'd also like to point out that considering many of the characters I have purposefully kept toned-down tend to get me called a power gamer and god-awful twink, and the fact you seem proud that *I* think your tricks are exploitative... well, that doesn't seem to bode well.


----------



## tunafish (Mar 29, 2013)

was just teasing you, Jemal  

MHR would be great for pBp as well.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 30, 2013)

tunafish said:


> Takes a talented GM to run M&M. I know, because I run M&M games on other sites. Takes being able to say "No" in clever language that suggests alternatives, or you lose the Player.
> 
> Mutants & Masterminds is tricky. Especially with "Ron Jeremy-tricky" Players like me on the Webnet. We do things that make people like Jemal cringe ...........




That, btw, is why I have issues playing M*M.  I just want a supers game, not a pissing contest, and it's so easy for people to make their characters invulnerable (read: unchallengeable/un fun to be around).  Great system, some amazing players, wish they'd find me and let me join.


----------



## Thondor (Mar 30, 2013)

fireinthedust said:


> We've had the offer of a GM by the Superheroes Unleashed, and they may have written the rules themselves, which would be neat (support them creative types, I say)




I would be quite happy to run Superheroes Unleashed. (Yes I am the designer - support appreciated.)

Easter is a very busy time for me. But I will follow up more soon. I'd like to get more of a sense of what kind of "Universe" people want to play in terms of setting/themes/tropes.

I strongly endorse Fireinthdusts #3 above. Heroes save people, they don't kill them.


----------



## tunafish (Mar 30, 2013)

A high-action game. Any setting (modern pref). "With great power comes great responsibility" is a good theme.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 30, 2013)

Mmm, tough call...

Tropes:  many classic tropes, whether done campy or serious:  monkeys, giant brains, monkeys with giant brains, death rays, super science, armies of expendable henchmen, rival villain gang (evil opposites, or versions of classic villains/heroes), "The City"; Hero HQ is a must, secret identities, and everyone has to have a costume and hero identity.  Cliches done proudly, unabashedly, though a twist for fun is good.  

Tone:  campy veneer with serious undertones/edge?  I'm okay with "The Incredibles", or "Young Justice", "Justice League/Unlimited", "Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes", as great examples of what would be cool.

Setting:  Super science, and based on the real world, though cities can be called by different names if desired.  

Method:  I'm a grown man and very supportive of GMs, so please don't run a rail road.  I can take blunt "this is the mission", but I want to know that the outcome of my actions is determined for me; I've had GMs power trip like that and it erodes good will and fun.

Themes:  "All for one and one for all", "the whole is greater than the sum of its parts", "not might *is* right, but might *for* right".


----------



## omnitricks (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh noes, no Deadpool/Punisher-esque heroes?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2013)

Alright, I'm interested and always like testing new systems. I also agree with fireinthedust's post.



fireinthedust said:


> Mmm, tough call...
> 
> Tropes:  many classic tropes, whether done campy or serious:  monkeys, giant brains, monkeys with giant brains, death rays, super science, armies of expendable henchmen, rival villain gang (evil opposites, or versions of classic villains/heroes), "The City"; Hero HQ is a must, secret identities, and everyone has to have a costume and hero identity.  Cliches done proudly, unabashedly, though a twist for fun is good.
> 
> ...



Slight changes: Not to much super science in the setting for normal people. I don't see much of this in most settings (or are you speaking about trick arrows and utility belts?)
I like the goons having guns firing bullets, not laser.

Question, will _The Heart of Superheroes Unleashed_ be everything I need for the rules for the start?


----------



## tunafish (Mar 31, 2013)

all due respect, saying no to "super-science" is adversarial. Comics is heavy super-science & powers. I hate to see players get discouraged because a GM has reservations about a common comics trope. 

Then, that same GM limits the expression of player powers. You end up playing what the GM wants instead of what you really wanted to. It's Anti-Gamism. No?

Freedom is the ultimate power & it demands responsibility, which the GM enforces.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 31, 2013)

Tunafish, you are exceptionally condescending and egotistical, not to mention flat out wrong about most of what you've said.  I don't believe you are/were teasing or joking about any of this and most of your posts have been insultingly self centered and small minded.  I can't see myself ever enjoying a game with your need to rule over the other players and even the GM's desires.
And your last post in walking dads thread was flat out bigotry, for which I eagerly hope you get ejected from these forums.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 31, 2013)

Jemal said:


> Tunafish, you are exceptionally condescending and egotistical, not to mention flat out wrong about most of what you've said.  I don't believe you are/were teasing or joking about any of this and most of your posts have been insultingly self centered and small minded.  I can't see myself ever enjoying a game with your need to rule over the other players and even the GM's desires.
> And your last post in walking dads thread was flat out bigotry, for which I eagerly hope you get ejected from these forums.




Wait, Ejected in 18 posts?  Pfft, LINK PLEASE!  I gotta see me this post!  (brb)


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 31, 2013)

Oooooh, so not true:  J'Onn J'onnz is straight, he was married to "M'yri'ah" before he came to Earth, had a child then, too.  Also he's awesome, though some of his Martian abilities are a bit unnecessary (he's be fine with shapeshift, strength, density control, flight and telepathy; the comics have so many add-ons like Martian Vision, etc.).  

Technology:  Mmm, I think it depends on which goons.  If we're fighting street hoodlums, yeah pistols is fine; mabsters should have tommy guns, nazis their machine guns; but if we're fighting aliens I'd expect blasters.  Maybe some will have tranq darts, like for Venture Bros' the Monarch!  

I'm thinking of a character who's a super scientist, wearing a tech suit, and possibly because either his body is crippled, or his body is fluid (similar to Mr Fantastic) and it keeps it humanoid, or he's some kind of disembodied energy form and the suit lets him channel that (into the energy to power the suit); or else he'd be sort of a good guy version of Dr. Doom, who can do both science and magic, or science and psychic powers (astral plane, telepathy, etc.).

 That or, honestly, I was going to go for a fluid-bodied shapeshifter with telepathy, and telekinesis keeping him in various forms... kind of like martian manhunter (who I think is great)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2013)

MM has a daughter and  had an affair with a female white Saturnian... the scary thing is that MM is my favorite superhero, but I don't think I mentioned it in any thread connected to my NE game threads ...
A Marvel half Skrull/Kree (Hulkling) and a Skrull (Xavin) were interested in persons of the same gender. Maybe he was just confused 

Goons of mad scientists and aliens should have unusual weapons. I completely agree. But I dislike to have a complete alternate world where every scientific issue in the world is resolved by the settings Mr Fantastic between his adventures. Not every citizen needs to own a flying car and a time machine


----------



## Thondor (Mar 31, 2013)

omnitricks said:


> Oh noes, no Deadpool/Punisher-esque heroes?



Probably not. To have a character like this in the group you'd want some group consensus that this would be ok. That sort of consensus is pretty hard to get. Characters like these can be extremely frustrating for players who want to be one of the "good guys."
It also makes it harder for GM's to make villains as the "villain" has too be even worse than you . . . Sometimes the 'noble' villain can be fun.



Walking Dad said:


> Alright, I'm interested and always like testing new systems. I also agree with fireinthedust's post.
> 
> Slight changes: Not to much super science in the setting for normal people. I don't see much of this in most settings (or are you speaking about trick arrows and utility belts?)
> I like the goons having guns firing bullets, not laser.




I am happy to limit 'super-science' to heroes, villains and a few 'special' minions. Which might include a government agents or two and a prison facility.



Walking Dad said:


> Question, will _The Heart of Superheroes Unleashed_ be everything I need for the rules for the start?




While I would encourage you to pick up the 'presale PDF' from RPGorbit, I am _not_ going to assume that players have access to the full rulebook.


----------



## Thondor (Mar 31, 2013)

Just a quick note to say that I am thinking of gearing this towards 'City-level' heroes. 

So flying characters probably can't fly across the entire city in a few seconds. If you think Spider-man and the kind of foes he fights that's probably appropriate. You can have some pretty wacky powers but there are limitations (and it may take your highest ranking talents to pull off).

Two questions I want some potential player input on:

1) Time-period - I'm getting a bit of a golden-age/silver-age vibe so far, which I think would fit well with 1950's. But I am open to other thoughts.

2) How long have there been people with Super-powers? Are the heroes of the 'first generation' or have there been many heroes before them?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 1, 2013)

1) You can still have a good 4-color comic setting in the present, and it seems easier to immerse in a more familiar setting.
That having been said, i do love the alternate-history genre, so that could be a thought too.. Maybe a post-world war setting where things changed drastically because of super-involvement in the war?

2) I'm fond of either 1st/2nd gen, especially if we were to try the post-war suggestion I just made.  


Setting wise I'm very much in agreement with the general-good-guys theme, I'd rather play the snarky goodness of spiderman rather than the boy-scout superman or 'dark' batman.

And as far as character concepts, I had a 'video game' based character I wouldn't mind adapting to this if I can figure out how to do it justice.  
Alternately, I've been thinking of playing a fairly straight-forward 'Telekinetic superman' too.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 1, 2013)

Okay I've got mine figured out. 

Doctor Nexus:  He's a mad scientist who wears a suit of power armor, which also keeps his body in a "coherence field" so it's in human form rather than a "morphic" form that can get, well, out of control if he's in it for too long.  His suit flies, has force fields, sensor systems, tools so he can do all manner of repairs, strength, and can reform the limbs into whatever he needs (including giant blasters, tools, etc.).  He's a mega-genius, helped also because the material his body is now composed of is quasi-silicone (so it's basically like a morphic computer chip, when he's "coherent").  He's got cloning pods, genetically-crafted flying monkies that run his lair, err, "crime-fighting headquarters", robot sentinals, a computer named "hal", all deep in the ground beneath his gothic mansion on a mountainside where lightning flashes are present even when the rest of the city has calm weather... Oddly he's decided to join the hero league/team; this may be the same reason he wears the suit: a structure to keep him from turning into some kind of monster, even if he's still, erm, eccentric.  

I see him as this world's version of Mr. Fantastic/Iron Man, mixed with Edna Mole from the Incredibles.


Setting:  I like the idea of "fifties-isms" in the setting, even if we're around now (if for nothing else then the pop culture references).  I had this great setting for a web comic I was going to do just as my hands got reeeeeally bad tendonitis.  It's modern, but strong "fifties-isms", or at least sixties-isms and 70s-isms.  

If my hands feel up to it, I'll see if I can ease out some basic drawings of this guy.  I didn't get much chance to draw the setting, but it's all in my head.


----------



## Thondor (Apr 1, 2013)

Neat concept Fireinthedust. You may not be able to realize all these ideas as a 'starting character.' The system is built with lots of room for characters to grow. (You may not want to start with flying monkeys for example). But we can get into the particulars later.
I plan on launching a new thread in a few days when I have figured out some Universe details.

Testing some die rolling 


Pacifiers metal skin Gunman's attack (4d6.hits(3)=1, 2d6.hits(3)=0)


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4002558/


Die roll for Superheroes Unleashed
Campaign: Superheroes UnleashedRolled on: April 1, 2013, 12:17 p.m.
4d6.hits(3);2d6.hits(3) → [6,2,1,2] = (1)
4d6.hits(3);2d6.hits(3) → [2,1] = (0)

Pacifiers metal skin vs Gunman's attack
[link to roll]  [link to character]

Hmm not really ideal, lets try:







test metal skin (1d6=3, 1d6=2, 1d6=1, 1d6=6)


Whatever happened to the old 'spoiler' tags?

Hmmm results inconclusive. Ideal scenario be able to roll X d6 and arrange in order, showing each die's value. Wish the Enworld die roller was still around.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 1, 2013)

do you mean [sblock=these]
use sblock to start and /sblock to end (With the [] encasing the word.
[/sblock]

Also fireinthedust - Edna Mode, not mole.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 1, 2013)

sweet!  Yeah, I think I'll start with what he'd carry around on the actual adventures (the monkeys are likely just decoration in his lai-- err, heroic base...  I see them as quasi-useful lab technicians and servants, not tag-a-long minions).  I also drew for a bit, and I'm not much more awful than I used to be, but it's likely best I pause that before the hand falls off.  

So:  Iron man armor, Reed Richards' brain, plus morphic form (stretchy, amorphous liquid body, healing factor), and the complication that if he doesn't have a "coherence field" on him, he goes all "morphic form" (could be insane when in that form).

 Not sure if I'll play him super maniacal, but good for the comedic relief.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2013)

With scientist/armor type already taken, what about a mystic? I want to base him on this public domain character:

http://pdsh.wikia.com/wiki/Yarko

http://comicbookplus.com/?dlid=29105


----------



## Thondor (Apr 2, 2013)

[Sblock=Jemal] Thanks [/Sblock]

Yarko the Great sounds pretty cool.
Hi-tech characters and Mystics actually have some things in common in terms of mechanics. This is because they are both extremely flexible. Yarko seems to have the ability to cast almost anything, which is fine. 
Mechanically you need to have two talents to do this. One sets the _Potency, _indicated with a [P], and the other sets the _Time_ [T] required for you to build the item or cast the spell. You get to roll the Potency -1 dice for the item or spell.
You could have a character using this sort of mechanic with the following two Talents _Brains 4- inventor [P] _and _Brains 3- advanced tools [T].

_If anyone happens to have ISSUE 0 this is discussed on p35. The example character on the website, Tesla (she's also on p.50), is an "I can build that" inventor like this.

Are there other ways to handle this? Yes, particularly if you want to introduce more limitations.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 3, 2013)

Still trying to figure out how this works - Is it as open-ended as the short rules seems to imply, and how much interaction should there be between GM-player or between players for character creation?  Does the actual book use a lot of examples/archetypes or is it as free-reign as the short rules?  (I've got a thing about not buying rulebooks until I've tried and liked the system.)


For example, I want my character to have a power that represents an animeish/Megaman-X style of movement - occasional quick dashes, increased(But not overly superhuman) leaping, ability to bounce/jump off vertical surfaces or use them to slow a fall (wall jump).  Basically a super-powered version of Parkour.  Would that be acceptable as a 2 pt talent? I can't see myself devoting a larger talent or multiple talents for what is essentially a descriptive movement mode.


----------



## Thondor (Apr 3, 2013)

Jemal said:


> Still trying to figure out how this works - Is it as open-ended as the short rules seems to imply, and how much interaction should there be between GM-player or between players for character creation?  Does the actual book use a lot of examples/archetypes or is it as free-reign as the short rules?  (I've got a thing about not buying rulebooks until I've tried and liked the system.)




Their is a lot of added nuance and examples in the rulebook, that being said there it is also very open-ended. 
There should be a pretty high degree of interaction with the GM during character creation. This helps ensure that we are all on the same page about what a particular talent can do.



Jemal said:


> For example, I want my character to have a power that represents an animeish/Megaman-X style of movement - occasional quick dashes, increased(But not overly superhuman) leaping, ability to bounce/jump off vertical surfaces or use them to slow a fall (wall jump).  Basically a super-powered version of Parkour.  Would that be acceptable as a 2 pt talent? I can't see myself devoting a larger talent or multiple talents for what is essentially a descriptive movement mode.




I have had more than one character take a 'parkour' talent in the past. There are 3 things I would keep in mind - what a rank 2 means, 'specific trumps generic' and the Pooling rules. 
*Rank 2*
Olympic level - you can parkour with the best of humans. But you can't do anything that is obviously implausible (unless you use strain.)
*Specific Trumps generic*
Someone (lets call him_ Fleet-foot) _who takes _Mobility 2- run [F]_ will be faster than you. If _Fleet-foot_  takes _Mobility 2- jump [F] _he will be able to jump higher and farther than you. But in both cases not by much, but it will show in the long run. If you were chasing someone with both talents over difficult (parkourable) terrain you'd be pretty even -- but see pooling.
*Pooling*
Pooling allows you to combine related talents for a roll (Talent rank + Talent rank -#talents beyond one), limited to once per set per confrontation. Meaning _Fleet-foot_ could pool _jump_ and _run_ once while you were chasing him (2+2 -1).
Your character might use p_arkour _and pool it with a _3- dodge [D] _talent. _Fleet-foot_ could pool _jump_ with _dodge_ one round, and _run_ with _dodge_ the next, or he could pool all three once (2+2+3 -2)

Hope that helps.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm buying it, as I figure this may be my only time playing this game... and I've bought a lot of 4e and Eberron stuff no one will ever make use of in a game I can play in...  And who knows, I could figure out a great way to cheat!  (kidding, I'm a by-the-book kind of person)

I want to give Talents that are useful, not just descriptive.  No point putting 4 dice into Brains (super genius) if I can't roll for that; better, perhaps, to put Brains (computer use (f)), and just say he's really smart.

That said, what kinds of things would Iron Man have?  Or Mr. Fantastic, were he in such a suit?


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 4, 2013)

Got it, digesting.  Write up when not on ipad.

like much of it, but have thoughts from attempt at own supers system; different rules premises, but enough to know I like a lot of what you've done.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 5, 2013)

[MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] If it works like I'm guessing, you COULD use your 'brainpower' for a lot of rolls.  It seems much like the Marvel Heroes RPG.. You need to be imaginative and descriptive - If you can explain HOW you use a specific power in a situation, you can roll it.  
For example, I would call Super Intelligence a Reactive Brains talent, and apply it to a lot of different situations:

Two examples defensive and offensive.
Situation A : You're opponent flings a massive fireball at you, you describe your character doing some quick thinking, seeing a pond nearby, and leaping into the pond.  
Situation B : Using your super-intelligence, you deduce that your opponent - "Electric-Dude" may be shorted out by water, and so you figure out how to set off the buildings sprinkler system. (An attack)

*EDIT: And yes I realize neither of those are really 'super' intelligence, I just wanted some quick examples.

   [MENTION=31955]Thondor[/MENTION] - Exactly what I was thinking.  Also, if the Power description DOES work as I suggested to Fire above, would said power be usable for non-mobility purposes? Such as defensively, or pooling with an attack to represent tricky martial arts/cool mobile fighting?  If so, I may indeed take it at a higher rank after all now that I've thought more no the subject.


----------



## Thondor (Apr 5, 2013)

I started a new recruitment thread here.



fireinthedust said:


> Got it, digesting.  Write up when not on ipad.
> 
> like much of it, but have thoughts from attempt at own supers system;  different rules premises, but enough to know I like a lot of what you've  done.




Glad you picked it up and have been enjoying it so far. Happy to discuss game design concepts.

As for Iron Man

[sblock=Iron Man]
Note  that the [H] indicates that a talent is hard-tech. Hard-tech gives a  bonus die in narrow circumstances but has a number of drawbacks. Including not being able to spend Strainpoints to boost rolls.
Note that this version of Iron Man has more Talents than a starting character.*

Iron Man*
Identity: Tony Stark

Accuracy:      3- hand blast [O]
Mobility:        5- rocket boots [F,H], 2- flight agility [F,H]
Toughness:    4- armoured suit [D], 3- environmental protection [D]
Might:           5- chest blast [O], 3- lift and flight lift [F]
Brains:          4- rich and influential [F], 3- invent suit-enhancements [F], 3- unhackable [D]
Senses:        3- sight [F,H], 2- linked-up (mobile, internet, radio) [F,H]

Superpower Finesse: 3- Flight, 

Weakness: Heart dependent on suits power supply. All “powers” dependent  on power supply. Suffers Lifepoint damage when in negative Strain. Chest  blast costs a Strainpoint.

Strainpoints: 6
Lifepoints: 6

Relations: 3- tinkering in lab, 2- Jarvis, 2- Pepper Potts, 2- recharge
*
Description of Talents:*
Most of these are pretty obvious so I’ll just say

Invent Suit-Enhancements (3- brains): This gives Tony a chance (rolled)  to have enhanced his suit to have a particular ability. The GM sets the  difficulty of the challenge to have the desired enhancement.  Enhancements act as rank 2 Talents.

Marvel Universe

Group: Avengers
Orientation: Hero
Role: Smart Flier

[/sblock]


----------



## Thondor (Apr 5, 2013)

Jemal said:


> @_*Thondor*_  - Exactly what I was thinking.  Also, if the Power description DOES  work as I suggested to Fire above, would said power be usable for  non-mobility purposes? Such as defensively, or pooling with an attack to  represent tricky martial arts/cool mobile fighting?  If so, I may  indeed take it at a higher rank after all now that I've thought more no  the subject.




You could indeed pool 'parkour' with attack or defensive actions  (and more creative actions as well). There is a limit to how often you  can do this sort of thing, basically once* per confrontation.

*this  isn't accurate it depends on how many other Talents you have which you  could feasibly use in a pool with Parkour. The actual rule is once per  set of Talents. 

Let's move the discussion over to the new thread shall we?


----------

